# Can you identify this little hen? As a 2 day old we named her Cheetah because...



## allbrite21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

A couple guesses. Golden Cuckoo Marans or Light Yellow Jaerhon.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Golden campine ?


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I agree Golden Campine. I saw silver ones just like her today.


----------



## allbrite21 (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope so, my post was cut off I think. I'm hoping not an EE, and she doesn't have a beard yet. She's very slight and as a hatchling she was very spotty and had 2 lines.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

beard, muffs, tufts would be obvious by that age IMHO


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Campines are barred. A better pic of her would help. From that one she almost looks spangled.


----------



## WhidbeyChick (Nov 28, 2014)

My first guess was an EE because of the upraised tail feathers and the olive colored feet. But, without the beard and muffs, I don't think so.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

She looks barred to me, just very poor barring. 
It's a mystery!


----------



## LaylaFLora (May 2, 2015)

It looks like a buttercup to me. What does her comb look like? That will be the determiner. My second guess is a golden penciled hamburg??


----------



## DrTacosMD (Mar 27, 2015)

My 2 Sicilian buttercup pullets (5 weeks old) look exactly like that.


----------

